# The Luke and Zoey show



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Lots of randoms from the last couple months. We try to have fun.

Cousin Maggie came to stay with us (Springer).


We went for walks in the cold.


Had a birthday...turned 4!


Happy boy went on his own special hike, no sisters allowed.


He missed the water.


Went to shows and got a couple ribbons...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Snuggled on the couch with mom.


Got more ribbons.


Reluctantly wore the "sweater" mom made


Sunggled with a cousin.


Got a new crate...thought it was too small.


Played on the peanut.


Played on snow mountain (that is half melted)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I just love your pair. Luke has such a sweet face. I think I've mentioned this before, but Zoey looks so much like a purebred catahoula I know that it's creepy. Same color, same face, same body.

And of course I love Maggie the springer.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> I just love your pair. Luke has such a sweet face. I think I've mentioned this before, but Zoey looks so much like a purebred catahoula I know that it's creepy. Same color, same face, same body.
> 
> And of course I love Maggie the springer.


Aww thanks, they are a fantastic pair, I count myself extremely blessed with these 2. I have no trouble buying Catahoula for her. She's from the south and fits the breed description pretty perfectly. Based on her personality Catahoula is easier for me to buy than Plott Hound, she's just not very houndy. I get asked a LOT what she is, people just can't quite pinpoint what they see in her and it drives them crazy.

I know you would appreciate the Maggie pics!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Sooo cute! 
also wow that's a lot of ribbons!
What did they win all those for?


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Chichan said:


> Sooo cute!
> also wow that's a lot of ribbons!
> What did they win all those for?


Thanks! Haha yeah we have a lot of ribbons. Most of Zoey's are from agility and she has 1 Rally one. Luke's are all Rally.


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

They're so gorgeous. Congrats on all the ribbons.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Just some more cuteness going on. 

Caught these 2 in snuggle mode while we were watching a movie one night.


Scary storm happened, must stick to mom like glue.


Another snuggle session after a night of rally and heeling classes.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Just chillin


Hangin on the dock


After 3 days at the lake, before we even pulled out of the driveway.


Oh also....teamwork!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They're such a cute couple! how old is Luke? It looks like he's got some grey on his face, could just be the lighting though. We have that same chuck it bumper.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> They're such a cute couple! how old is Luke? It looks like he's got some grey on his face, could just be the lighting though. We have that same chuck it bumper.


Luke is 4.5 and he's been greying a lot lately and it makes me super sad!! It does match his "old soul" personality though lol

That chuck it bumper is the only toy that Zoey completely loses her mind over. She has such self control, until we are near water with that bumper!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

The grey isn't so bad. It just makes him look more sophisticated. He's the George Clooney of dogs!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Been busy...

Rally show and each earned a new title. 


Went to the "big lake" on labor day weekend...






Tired beach dog...


Fun new collar from an "auntie"


Snuggled with mom


New agility title this weekend


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Haha, they look so happy at the lake! Gotta love a tired dog, too


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww that pic of you all snuggling is so cute!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread. They are such a cute pair. I love the snuggle pics!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Big incoming photo drop from the last couple months!



Showing off our fun collars


Bed hog


New Rally titles for both in December (Luke RE, Zoey RA)




Christmas coma 




Derp face!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

More!





Everybody loves the puppy's pink bed






Tired dogs after assisting me in classes all afternoon


Ta da!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So cute! Love the last pic! How does it feel to have 3? Is it much different than 2?


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

I love them!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks!! They are a great group.



jade5280 said:


> So cute! Love the last pic! How does it feel to have 3? Is it much different than 2?


Yes, I would say 3 definitely feels different than 2, more than going from 1 to 2 did. There is a little more management that has to happen with 3 vs 2. Example, Luke and Zoey were always fine just standing together, watching and waiting for me to prepare their meals. With 3 we have implemented an everybody goes to their place and waits routine, because there was more tension with 3 of them gathered around waiting for food vs just the 2 of them and I absolutely did not want that tension to turn into anything. I have to be a little more watchful of what is left out for them to chew on as Luke has been a little more guardy of certain things since Skye joined (which he didn't do when Zoey joined). I also have to watch their play a little more carefully so that 2 don't end up ganging up on 1 too much. Just things like that, nothing super hard or difficult, just adjusting some routines and adding little bits of management as needed to make everyone feel comfortable. Which I know happens pretty much anytime you add a new dog, I just have felt this one the most.


----------

